# Antigua



## CatSailor (Nov 22, 2000)

Hi folks!

I just found this message board and would like to ask if anyone has any opinions or thoughts in regard to chartering in Antigua?

Is it a good place to sail? Lots of anchorages? Plenty of things to see and do?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Feel free to email or post here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I were in Antigua in October, we stayed at the SunSail resort. We just ran out for a day at a time. We sailed from the resort to St. Johns Harbor, it was a nice sail. 

I think it would make for a nice destination based on what we say of English Harbor and St. Johns.


----------

